# Best Amino Acid Supplement



## BlueJayMuscle (Feb 24, 2013)

Running out of my BCAAs and Glutamine powder. In the market for new/better amino acid supps. Any suggestions?

Been  looking at SciVation Xtend (90 servings) and ALL of the options on  TrueNutrition. Theres just so many options on TN haha. Ideally, I want  BCAAs and EAAs and glutamine. Any suggestions for best ones of those 3  from TN?

Any suggestions on the nootropics from TN that people have tried?? Acetyl L-Carnitine? GABA? DMAE? Alpha GPC?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 24, 2013)

i get my supplements from truenutrition

currently using whey/casein hydro blend with glutamine peptides for my peri-workout shakes with my insulin protocol.


i take a lot of leucine. I find that order everything by itself (or at least just the important parts) is a far cheaper method of supplementing than buying some BS pre-workout in a shiny plastic tub


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Feb 24, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> i get my supplements from truenutrition
> 
> currently using whey/casein hydro blend with glutamine peptides for my peri-workout shakes with my insulin protocol.
> 
> ...



I definitely agree. Although Xtend seems to contain everything I'd want and is priced well. 

You don't take Isoleucine or valine? And for leucine do you take instantized or normal?

And you should definitely check out the nootropics. I'm always down to get smarter haha


----------



## pilip99 (Feb 24, 2013)

try out a small order of xtend bro! Orbit Nutrition - Buy Scivation Xtend Extremely Cheap

taste is great as well! TN is awesome as well, so its really up to you! But one of my other friends on here has convinced me to also try USP labs modern BCAA as well! with the added leucine ratio Orbit Nutrition - Buy USP Labs Modern BCAA For Cheap


----------



## CG (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm takin modern Bcaa now, it's great IMO. I took truenutriton's Bcaa plus for a long time, not too bad. Xtend is pretty good too. Idk if there's ever been a Bcaa I didn't like.


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 24, 2013)

Orbit Nutrition - Buy USP Labs Modern BCAA For Cheap One of the best around both in quality and price. I also like Scivation Xtend both seem to be very popular.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Feb 24, 2013)

I went with BCAA plus for now. May get Xtend as well.

Got some GABA for sleep aid/cognitive benefits to counter trensomnia haha.


----------



## pilip99 (Feb 26, 2013)

good pick up blue!

for trensomnia, 2 caps of this before bed and you're golden... trust me!

iForce Nutrition Lights Out


----------



## jshel12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Personally for best value, I like plain unflavored BCAA and plain unflavored glutamine both by bodytech (vitamin shoppe brand).  Mix 20 grams of BCAA and 10 grams of glutamine with a 20 oz gatorade post workout. I used to throw 5-7 grams of creatine monohydrate in there as well. I'm sure there are better products but they are more expensive and I like them separate so I can create my own ratio.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2013)

Bulk leucine, maybe glutamine but you have to believe real hard to make it work


----------



## gopro (Feb 27, 2013)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> Running out of my BCAAs and Glutamine powder. In the market for new/better amino acid supps. Any suggestions?
> 
> Been  looking at SciVation Xtend (90 servings) and ALL of the options on  TrueNutrition. Theres just so many options on TN haha. Ideally, I want  BCAAs and EAAs and glutamine. Any suggestions for best ones of those 3  from TN?
> 
> Any suggestions on the nootropics from TN that people have tried?? Acetyl L-Carnitine? GABA? DMAE? Alpha GPC?



My favorite aminos lately have been:

-USP Labs BCAA+
-Inner Armour Leucine Loaded
-Scivation X-Tend


----------



## BrooklynMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

ProteinFactory has some sweet Aminos


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

Got me that bcaa plus from TN and the ultra amino 97 from protein factory. Loving them


----------



## troubador (Mar 4, 2013)

I got the plain powder NOW brand last time. It's cheap and mixes better than ON.


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 6, 2013)

i would's be bothered with glutamine
my stack always was primaforce leucine and Now foods bcaa
unfortunately that leucine discontiniued


----------



## MattPorter (Mar 7, 2013)

TrueNutrition Instantized EAA's.

Will have my own intra-workout supplement by TN soon I am told.

Will be a solid compilation of select ingredients.

-Matt


----------



## SlowBurn (Mar 12, 2013)

xtend never really mixed well for me.  it would always be floating around in the glass sticking to the sides.

I tried Monster BCAAs by the makers of Monster Milk and it dissolves instantly with just a couple of stirs from the spoon.  (hope this isn't a bad sign)


----------



## SlowBurn (Mar 13, 2013)

For those using the TN aminos.... what do you mix it with?  Do they mix well and completely?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 13, 2013)

Only amino worth taking is Allmax Aminocore Fruit Punch!!!


----------



## MattPorter (Mar 16, 2013)

SlowBurn said:


> For those using the TN aminos.... what do you mix it with?  Do they mix well and completely?



Mix with TrueNutrition KarboLoad or AEFX Karbolyn

Or Crystal light (if carbs are not in equation)

-Matt


----------



## SheriV (Mar 20, 2013)

I love scivations extend...all the flavors are awesome too
very complete blend and a quick tour around the interwebs will show it gets high marks all the way around


I have to stop myself from just drinking the blue raspberry for the heck of it


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 20, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I love scivations extend...all the flavors are awesome too
> very complete blend and a quick tour around the interwebs will show it gets high marks all the way around
> 
> 
> I have to stop myself from just drinking the blue raspberry for the heck of it



Extend is super popular in my gym, I personally haven't tried it yet. 

 Allmax Aminocore is on its way FedEx ground...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 20, 2013)

yeah I actually got into using scivation when I was following leangains for a bit ....


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 25, 2013)

Allmax is really a game changer for me, I've been using it pre, peri and post for now, thanks HG


----------



## SheriV (Mar 25, 2013)

so whats your game changing experience with it?

details pls


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 25, 2013)

No problem.

I've been sipping Allmax during my WO. I also eat a carb/protein bar as I feel the need (usually on a larger muscle group) this is not new for me. My _*strength, endurance have not been depleting*_ during my WO, even towards the end. For lack of a better way to put it, I am experiencing a very *well balanced feeling *during WO's. *In other words, *_*when I am finished, even though muscles are fully trained, very pumped and a thorough WO has been completed. I am not totally drained nor depleted feeling, I am just finished with training*. Does that make sense?


_


----------



## SheriV (Mar 25, 2013)

yeah it does...if I forget my bcaa's I turn around and go home because I know there's no way I'm making it through 45 minutes of cardio after an hr of lifting on low carbs otherwise

I feel less nuts now  thanks


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Your welcome I totally understand you, Game changer!


----------

